# Please help me Bid this lot!!!!!



## jay123 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have to give a price for this church parking lot. they want a per push price for every 3" of snow fall. there is a truck in the picture by the 1600 ft mark to use as a reference on how wide the drive is. Thank you in advance for your generous help and time.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

3" on a church?

Walk away from it.


----------



## jay123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Why walk away from it. I have the grass account and now they want a quote for snowplowing. I advised them to a per push price. Just curious why you say to walk away


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

To high a trigger to start at preferably a lesser one. What about salt?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

A church, or any commercial property should be a 1" trigger, it covers your ass and theirs. That lot will look like crap with all the hard pack built up.

Walk away or educate them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you new to plowing?
What the other guys are saying, on a 3" push if it snows anything less then 3" you never show up. What are their plans if it only snows 2" lets say. Will they just leave it. If so the next time it snows 3" or more you will have a disaster on your hands.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

for my market, $350.00 on a 2" trigger plus salt.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe he meant just it has to be plowed every 3 inches during the storm. A lot of people mix those up or don't know the difference. I have had several customers say they want a 3 inch trigger to say they want it plowed and or salted even if there is a dusting in the next sentence


----------



## jay123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you guys for the help. I understand now why 3" trigger is to high for a trigger. So I will inform them why and set the trigger lower I will try to get it to a 1" but at most a 2". Originally my price was right around $300 I just wanted to make sure I wasn't to low.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jay123;1828103 said:


> Thank you guys for the help. I understand now why 3" trigger is to high for a trigger. So I will inform them why and set the trigger lower I will try to get it to a 1" but at most a 2". Originally my price was right around $300 I just wanted to make sure I wasn't to low.


$300 per push is fair.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would be at 350 per push. That is a big lot, even if it does have plenty of close by stacking space.
How many days a week does the church hold services or events?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1828131 said:


> I would be at 350 per push. That is a* big* lot, even if it does have plenty of close by stacking space.
> How many days a week does the church hold services or events?


That's a Big Lot????.......How long would that take you with your Fisher "V" with wings.....

If I could get anywhere near $350 a push here I would poop Gold.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1828219 said:


> That's a Big Lot????.......How long would that take you with your Fisher "V" with wings.....
> 
> If I could get anywhere near $350 a push here I would poop Gold.....


Who has a Fisher 9-6 Vee with Wings....


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Defcon 5;1828219 said:


> That's a Big Lot????.......How long would that take you with your Fisher "V" with wings.....
> 
> If I could get anywhere near $350 a push here I would poop Gold.....


Wouldn't be efficient with the v. I'd stage a 20' pusher and drive my loader to the site 

I'd say around 1/2 hour..........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1828224 said:


> Who has a Fisher 9-6 Vee with Wings....


I thought Bushwell did.....



jrs.landscaping;1828227 said:


> Wouldn't be efficient with the v. I'd stage a 20' pusher and drive my loader to the site
> 
> I'd say around 1/2 hour..........


That lot might be too Big for one 20 Foot Pusher....Might have to bring in another one....Thumbs Up


----------



## jay123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yea I have 2 f250s with 9ft straight plows lol.can anyone also help with salting this lot they would like a price for this as well


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jay123;1828259 said:


> Yea I have 2 f250s with 9ft straight plows lol.can anyone also help with salting this lot they would like a price for this as well


You're going to put two trucks on this lot??!!??!!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1828370 said:


> You're going to put two trucks on this lot??!!??!!


Is that to much 
My self I would have more then 2 on it Looks like a 3 rig lot


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd think 2 at least. A big storm and it'd be easy to get behind.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that I take a second look...

$18.65 per push, $13.50 to salt. Probably use an on site 1982 Craftsman 12 hp rider with a 3' BOSS blade, and a coffee can to spread the salt. Probably take 6 to 8 minutes. Knock that down to 4 minutes if I can get Jrslandscaping to run the craftsman.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1828409 said:


> Now that I take a second look...
> 
> $18.65 per push, $13.50 to salt. Probably use an on site 1982 Craftsman 12 hp rider with a 3' BOSS blade, and a coffee can to spread the salt. Probably take 6 to 8 minutes. Knock that down to 4 minutes if I can get Jrslandscaping to run the craftsman.


That's an awesome idea, we can hammer out those massive 3/4 acre lots. I'll do the work and you and your magic dart board can do the bidding


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Antlerart06;1828397 said:


> Is that to much
> My self I would have more then 2 on it Looks like a 3 rig lot


Ok......

I'm out!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

how are you going to tell him to use 2-3 trucks, you can do this lot in 45 minutes with one truck......


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1828448 said:


> That's an awesome idea, we can hammer out those massive 3/4 acre lots. I'll do the work and you and your magic dart board can do the bidding


That is more than a 3/4 acre lot genius. The one big paking area is 300x100. All told, that is a 1.5 + acre lot. And I would get $350 if it were owned by my current clients. If you can't, well, I am sorry.
And hey, with my V and my WINGS, I would be about an hour and 10 minutes give or take.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I would say roughly 1.5 hours depending on experience with a 8ft plow. I'd be around $200 a push plus salt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1828448 said:


> That's an awesome idea, we can hammer out those massive 3/4 acre lots. I'll do the work and you and your magic dart board can do the bidding


:laughing:......That's Funny..........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1828510 said:


> how are you going to tell him to use 2-3 trucks, you can do this lot in 45 minutes with one truck......


If you think its a 45 min lot with one he runs 2 that's a 22 mins lot put 3 on it now its a 15 mins lot


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1828530 said:


> That is more than a 3/4 acre lot genius. The one big paking area is 300x100. All told, that is a 1.5 + acre lot. And I would get $350 if it were owned by my current clients. If you can't, well, I am sorry.
> And hey, with my V and my WINGS, I would be about an hour and 10 minutes give or take.


300x100 is pretty close to 3/4 of an acre 

I didn't factor in the roadway and that weird Pythagorean theorem thing in the front.... so my apologies

Does this mean I can't run your craftsman this winter 

Hour and ten minutes for $350? I've seen lots like that go for $50 a push, I'm somewhere in between them and you.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1828805 said:


> 300x100 is pretty close to 3/4 of an acre
> 
> I didn't factor in the roadway and that weird Pythagorean theorem thing in the front.... so my apologies
> 
> ...


You can run my new F350 if you want. 
Yeah, I figure an hour and 10, if I have a 10' scoop via the wings @ 2 or 3 inches, max. More obviously means more time..
But, I would price this as a "by the job" rather than a "by the hour" lot...my normal 150 per hour doesn't fit the scope of the work here...no way I am going to plow THAT much for $170. It doesn't fit the scope of the work. So, I would want at least $300 a push, and I feel confident I would get $350.
We need to keep in mind that the first half the winter, the snow would need to be pushed a LOT further than the edges of the lot if one expects to keep the lot fully open all season...it's a big job for a guy like me with a pickup.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

seriously people... look at the sizes of the houses and then look at the ft. it isnt even that big. hell id bid it for $100 per push and $150/salting


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1828884 said:


> You can run my new F350 if you want.
> Yeah, I figure an hour and 10, if I have a 10' scoop via the wings @ 2 or 3 inches, max. More obviously means more time..
> But, I would price this as a "by the job" rather than a "by the hour" lot...my normal 150 per hour doesn't fit the scope of the work here...no way I am going to plow THAT much for $170. It doesn't fit the scope of the work. So, I would want at least $300 a push, and I feel confident I would get $350.
> We need to keep in mind that the first half the winter, the snow would need to be pushed a LOT further than the edges of the lot if one expects to keep the lot fully open all season...it's a big job for a guy like me with a pickup.


hey doof....98% of the people on this site have pickup trucks. JS and dont overthink the size of the lot because it will go much quicker than you think it will. if your plow is 8ft wide and 10 with wings... you will be only using MAX 8ft of the blade. That means you will take (give or take a push or two) 12 pushes for the lot. It would take you less than 15min to plow the big lot and I think you can manage to make 1 push per 1min on this lot @2". that leaves you the 2 smaller pieces which im sure you can do in another 15 min. Add salt and such to the lot and you will only be there for an hour AT MAX you will be in the $100 per push and salt rate of $15. DO YOUR MATH AND DONT OVER ESTIMATE IT


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

LMAO, $100 a push! Hahahahahaaaa..


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1829294 said:


> LMAO, $100 a push! Hahahahahaaaa..


A) its a church and there is no need to rip them off B) I would bet if you looked at the lot you would agree. C) He has the mowing job and so it means alot for loyalty sakes if he discounts their service. D) If you all tell him to go in high and he doesnt get it and they hired another company he is going to blame you all who told him 300 or 350


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

OP needs figure his price he needs per hour + little more for profit 
My self looks like a $150 with 2'' trigger on the off days and the days of Service no trigger
With out looking in person hard really to say The big lot looks little rough way photo looks
and I don't know his cost of living area 
I don't know how wealthy that church is If he mows it then He should know that part


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am not a lowballer. Don't push snow for fun, or for beer money. Anyone who is willing to push that for $100 deserves to be working for nothing.


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

jay123;1827976 said:


> I have to give a price for this church parking lot. they want a per push price for every 3" of snow fall. there is a truck in the picture by the 1600 ft mark to use as a reference on how wide the drive is. Thank you in advance for your generous help and time.


sorry guys noob question here, what software do you use to figure out area on an aerial picture like above?
(with the distance lines and such?)


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

$100-$150 for plowing if you can get more all power to you..


----------

